# Cherokee Owners - Who's Using Front Air Shocks/Bags?



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

What are you Cherokee owners using for your front suspension? I picked up an 87 Cherokee with Meyer 7ft steel plow last weekend. Front springs are broken, I ordered some heavier duty front springs. This plow seems very heavy for this Jeep, more so than the Western (about the same weight) seems to be that I have on my small Toyota Tk. I am considering installing air shocks in the front. I plan to plow my driveway (1/4 mile long) and another house about 3 miles away, that's it. This isn't a daily driver.

What are you doing? What are your thoughts?

MLG


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I have air bags in the front coils and air shocks in the rear. See my sig.

Fran


----------



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got heavy duty Old Man Emu coils on the front (2-3" lift) and Heavy duty Old man Emu leafs on the back. 
The front squats down somewhat (6 1/2' Meyer) when I lift the plow up, but not bad. Have been thinking about air bags up front. Rear Springs are great.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I have air bags in the front 4oo lbs in the back and four studded snow tires, best driveway rig I have ever had.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

How do the air bags differ compared to the the air shocks? Why would one choose one system over another? I've got to replace the shocks on my rig anyway that's what makes me consider them. Thanks,

MLG


----------



## JEEP12 (Dec 23, 2008)

I use air bags in the front springs and 300# ballast in the back. If your going to replace the coil springs then I would suggest installing the air bags.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

air shocks front and rear. never really have issues.


----------

